# Gettin' Wet Report



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

True to my word, I got my behind in the water today. Hit the freighter, 60'+ viz, learned a valuable lesson regarding swimming into the current and eating air. Second dive at the Liberty Ship, 25' viz, saw a BIG bull shark and good size ray. Great day on the water, hope you guys shared some bottom time.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report and glad you got out! Current on the "O" was kickin' at about 80fsw on Thursday, so I know what ya mean!


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Al, We can work on your current diving technique and how to see more wreck on the same amount of air! Your skills & comfort level were far superior to our Bama guests...Glad you had a good day and a chance to see a shark, that does not happen as often as some think.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job, Chris! Didn't know he was out with you but he's in good hands...wait that sounded kinda gay! :doh At any rate, you'll learn a tremendous amount of valuble diving info from Chris! Sounds like you repped well, too!


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

From on great (and modest) Instructor to another, here's to you Jerry! :toast

And we might as well toss one back for a great student, Allen :toast

And while we're at it, how 'bout one for AquaHombre! :bowdown :moon :moon


----------

